# James May Spitfire - Full scale!



## skipperbob (Aug 3, 2010)

Was watching James May's show about toys on BBC America tonight and he built a full scale Airfix model of a Spitfire. Hope this isn't a repeat post - I made a quick search and didn't see anything about it. I just thought it was pure fun - he had school children help him and they did much of the assembly and painting. These pics are from his website. Unfortunately there is not a shot of the completely finished model, it was really very good looking!


----------



## seesul (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow, where can I buy it? My wife already asked me what do I wish for a Xmas...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2010)

Great! The full programme video was posted on the forum not long after it was shown on British TV, I think in Aviation Videos section. The company which provided the parts for the kit make the fibre glass and steel full-size replicas, used as gate guardians, and in movies. The P40s and P51s (replicas) used in the filming of the Tuskegee Airmen movie, being filmed last year near Roman's town in the Czech Republic, were built by the same people.
Anyone know what's happening with that movie ?


----------



## N4521U (Aug 3, 2010)

Tuskegee Airmen has been out for ever. His toy programs have been brilllliant.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2010)

Not 'Tuskegee Airmen', Bill, but a new movie, possibly called 'Red Tails', or something similar. It was being filmed in the Czech Republic in spring last year, with a former Czech Air Force base doubling as Italy. Even close up, it was difficult to tell the real Mustangs from the replicas ! Roman will have the details, as he posted some pics of the 'set' at the time.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2010)

had not heard of it, but can't wait to see it.


----------



## seesul (Aug 3, 2010)

Yep Terry, here it goes

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=athETK-ba5w_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvKR8EemnAs_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYN1Kzm3v8s_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhSuhYB9PSE_
Any news?


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Great stuff! thanks for the info about the movie Seesul! Looks good!!


----------



## seesul (Aug 3, 2010)

You´re welcome Messy!
Now it´s your turn guys to learn more about this movie...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2010)

Watched the series when it was on TV here. Very good to watch and brought back some memories of the good old toys. Hornby model railways, Scaletrix, Airfix, Lego and Meccano. Some pretty cool stuff was made.


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 3, 2010)

It's nice to see a big budget movie for these guys! Definitely long overdue. At with Lucas at the helm, I am sure money is not an issue! Hope it's worth the wait!


----------



## seesul (Aug 3, 2010)

Red Tails (2010)


----------



## Peebs (Aug 3, 2010)

I bought the entire "Toy Story' Series after seeing the spitfire episode..... Thinking back to earlier in the year when I saw the show, its probably what bought me back to model planes having not built one for 25 years


----------



## skipperbob (Aug 4, 2010)

In this part of the US I have just started watching his show and what fun it is! The first one I saw was the racetrack that they built over several miles including a major road and a river! Too bad American television is so boring compared to what you find on BBC America!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Jan 14, 2021)

I stumbled onto this on youtube. I think this is one celebrity I'd like to get coffee or a beer with.


----------

